# Rough Starting 2000 Maxima GLE



## tronbomb (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm a newbie to the forum and have really enjoyed reading up on many of the posts. I have a mysterious one. I have a 2000 Maxima GLE with almost 150,000 miles on it. A few months back it was running kind of rough, so I gave it a tune-up and replaced two of the coils. Recently on my way to work, my check engine light, ABS, TCS, etc all came on and then all of my gauges started to fluctuate. I pulled the car over and shut it off, and then it wouldn't start. I am in no way an expert mechanic, but I can do the basics. I assumed it was probably just the battery as it is the original battery. Put the new battery in and it ran just fine, for a while. A few days later it started doing the same thing, so I came to the conclusion that it was the alternator and not the battery. I took the alternator out, had it rebuilt put it back in and it started right up and it has been running fine for the past week or so, except for the fact that it starts real hard sometimes. Before I started having problems it started right away, every time. Sometimes it takes about 10-20 seconds for it to start, the next time I go out to start it, let's say 15-30 minutes after it has been sitting, it will start right away. There really doesn't seem to be a pattern, sometimes it starts right up other times it takes a while. What could this be? Once it is started, it runs like a dream. Could the starter be getting weak due to the extra abuse it has been taking with my other electrical problems? Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Well this might or might not help - Two weeks ago I had the new motorsport head fitted to my Almera - everything went fine until earlier this week when she sometimes would start and sometimes only start after great difficulty - no pattern either.

Eventually she would not go at all and the Nissan technician came out - asked me if I replaced batery recently or had it disconnected for a while. 

Seems the transponder key had mysteriously decoded itself over a period of two weeks - the problem just got worse - ten minutes later and my key and car was re-programmed and the problem has dissapeared.

Do you have a transponder key on your system?

As I say, might or might not help...


----------



## hotimports411 (Aug 24, 2006)

MIGHT BE A BAD GROUND WIRE SOUNDS LIKE THE INSTRUMENT CLUSTER PANEL IS NOT GETTING GROUND.


----------

